# Schwab mahnung per mail



## Schlurri mc schlau (16 April 2013)

Moin, hab ne mail von geschaeftsstelle at schwab bekommen:  dritte mahnung, bitte schnell
Zahlen sonst rechtsanwalt bla bla. Link direkt auf die schwab seite! 
Hab bei der Original (!!!) schwabseite die hotline angerufen! Das ist betrug, die kennen das schon!
Man muss nix machen. Schwab macht mahnungen immer per brief!


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2013)

Es würde durchaus als Akt der Höflichkeit angesehen wenn Du das hier zumindest ansatzweise umsetzen könntest ...
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SoS


----------



## chapeaudefer (16 Mai 2013)

Ich kann die Ausführungen von Schlurri nur bestätigen.
Nicht in Panik verfallen, sondern ganz schnell löschen.


----------



## Schwab (10 Juni 2013)

Wir sind eine "Schwab-GmbH". Dieser Name wird bei den Schein-Mahnungen genannt, jedoch
ohne Angabe einer Adresse. Durch googeln stossen die Mahnungsempfänger auf uns, obwohl
es noch viele andere Firmen mit dem Namen Schwab-GmbH gibt.
Da sich die Anrufe in den letzten Tagen wegen unberechtigter Mahnungen bei uns häufen,
haben wir uns entschlossen, Anzeige zu erstatten, da unser Name mißbraucht wird.
Bitte nicht zahlen und vor allem keine Anhänge öffnen (sollte man sowieso nicht tun wenn
man einen Absender nicht kennt).


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2013)

Da seid ihr nicht die einzigen deren Namen dafür herhalten muß.
Erklärung des Sachverhalts auf die Startseite - mehr könnt ihr nicht machen.
Die Anzeige wird im Sande verlaufen weil die Ermittlungen im (wahrscheinlich ) osteuropäischen Ausland praktisch unmöglich sind.


----------



## Schwab (10 Juni 2013)

In diesem Zusammenhang muss ich noch was loswerden.
Die ganzen Leute die bei uns jetzt angerufen haben, wissen scheinbar nicht
wo sie was bestellt haben. Das finde ich schon seltsam.
Genauso merkwürdig finde ich, wenn irgendwo nur "Schwab.de" oder "Schwab-GmbH"
steht und die angemailten Leute googeln das und rufen beim erstbesten "Schwab" an der sich findet.
In der Annahme den richtigen gefunden zu haben der alles klären kann.
.....
Gruß, Schwab-GmbH, C. Schwab


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2013)

Lies Dich mal ein bißchen hier durchs Forum ...
... und Du wirst begreifen ...

Wir hatten hier schon Posts die da sinngemäß lauteten:


> Wenn Sie nicht sofort das Abo beenden und das Geld zurückzahlen geh ich zur Polizei


----------



## Schwab (10 Juni 2013)

Mich regt das unheimlich auf, das wir eine Generation von Leuten draussen rumlaufen haben,
die die größten Handy benutzen, Auto fahren und wählen dürfen, aber nicht ein Minimum an
Rechtswissen haben, obwohl sie laufend Verträge abschliessen.
Leider fehlt oft auch einfach die Lesekompetenz um beurteilen zu können, welcher Müll in diesen
Mahn-Mails steht. Ich kriege täglich in meiner Firma haufenweise so Zeugs.
U.A. bin ich inzwischen Milliardär weil täglich mehre SPam-Mails mit angeblichen großen
Gewinnen aus ganz Europa und USA kommen, die an mich persönlich gerichtet sind. Komischer-
weise wollen die alle das ich den Anhang öffne oder sie fragen gleich nach der ganzen Bank-
Verbindung. Als Nutzer solcher Kommunikationsmittel weiss ich einfach das sowas nur Schrott
sein kann. Allerdings müsste man dafür mal Zeitung lesen oder Nachrichten hören.
C. Schwab/Schwab-GmbH


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2013)

Ich sag da immer: Wie zum Teufel finden manche den Schalter vom PC/Handy ohne Blindenhund...
Horrorvision:
1. Schritt: Herabsetzung des Wahlalters auf 16
2. Schritt: Herabsetzung der Geschäftsfähigkeit auf 16
3. Schritt: Heraufsetzung der finanziellen Haftung der Eltern für die Kinder von 18 auf mindestens 30


----------



## Zahnerer (17 Juni 2013)

Hallo Betroffene.

Ich habe eben auch so eine Mail von dem "Oliver Wagner Inkasso Buro" (Büro mit "U") bekommen mit einem ZIP-file (was ich natürlich nicht öffne), dem Hinweis auf die "Schwab Shop GmbH" und der Forderung 246,00 Euro wegen einer (nicht erfolten) Bestellung zu bezahlen.

Meine Kurzrecherche hat nun herausgebracht, dass die Absenderadresse "Oliver Wagner Inkasso-Buro [[email protected]]" tatsächlich seit Längerem existiert und bei 1und1 mit Kundennummer hinterlegt ist. Sie gehört einer Frau, der Namen ich natürlich nicht kenne, deren Name aber nichts mit Schwab oder Wagner zu tun hat. Das wurde mir so vorerst verraten.

Wenn man nun die IP aus dem Header in Google eingibt findet sich hier eine Datei mit vielleicht hunderten IP-Adressen unter folgender Adresse:

http://www.gamingtreff.de/bilder/awstats/imageserver.gamingtreff.de/awstats052009.txt

Kann vielleicht jemand etwas mit dieser Datei anfangen und der evtl. schon ermittelnden Polizei einen kleinen Hinweis geben, der zum Abschuss dieser Nervensägen führt?

Viel Glück allerseits und bitte niemals unbekannte Anhänge öffnen bzw. gut merken, was man wo wirklich bestellt hat...

Zahnerer


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

Löschen und gut ist. Das Zeug kommt über 1000 Ecken verschleiert aus dem Ausland.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juni 2013)

Das Zeugs wird über "Proxies" verschickt. Entweder sind das fehlkonfigurierte Webserver oder Mailserver, wo der Hosenlatz offen steht und Spammer ihr Zeugs drüber abkippen können. Oder es sind vireninfizierte Heim-PCs von Lieschen Müller und Otto Schulze, auch vireninfizierte, mit dem Internet verbundene PCs können zur Spam-Drohne werden. Die Nachverfolgung der IP-Adresse führt also immer zu zu den Proxies, aber nicht zum Verursacher.


----------



## Nats (17 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe heute durch eine Rückmail gemerkt, das irgendwer Mails über mich schickt. Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das stoppen kann. Ich kopiere mal den text



> HÖREN SIE ENDLICH DAMIT AUF VIREN ZU VERSCHICKEN!!!
> ES REICHT!!!
> ICH werde heute noch ANZEIGE erstatten!!!
> 
> ...


 

Was kann ich denn jetzt dagegen tun? Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie so etwas passieren kann....ich habe keine Lust auf Anzeigen für Sachen, die ich nicht mache...

LG Nats

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailaddis entfernt]


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2013)

Nats schrieb:


> ...Was kann ich denn jetzt dagegen tun? ...


Nix



Nats schrieb:


> ...Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie so etwas passieren kann....ich habe keine Lust auf Anzeigen für Sachen, die ich nicht mache...


 
Meine Emailadresse wurde als Absender missbraucht

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/schwab-mahnung-per-mail.42415/

Das einzige was Du machen kannst ist diesem Empfänger diese Links zu schicken


----------



## Nats (17 Juli 2013)

OK, danke! Ich hab jetzt mein Passwort mal geändert. Ich weiß nicht, ob es hilft. Aber es beruhigt mich dann schon, wenn ich lese, das ich nichts machen kann...

danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2013)

Das ist zwar nie verkehrt, hilft aber in dem Fall genau gar nix!
Das mußt Du Dir vorstellen als wenn einer eine Mahnung per Post verschickt und Deine Adresse als Absender mißbraucht.
Schreib das was ich Dir oben empfohlen habe an die Empfängerin der Mail und verweise sie an das Forum hier


----------



## Nats (17 Juli 2013)

Hm...alles klar. Mache ich! Danke


----------

